# NZXT G10 GPU Adapter + XFX HD7970 1000M Black Edition



## Dr0etker (13. September 2014)

Servus.

Hat jemand mal eine XFX HD7970 1000M Black Edition mit einer NZXT G10 GPU Adapter verschönert?

Wie passt das mit den Löchern zum befestigen der AiO WaKü Pumpe?
Wie viele GPU Ram Kühler braucht man? 12?

Danke!


----------



## alexissss (13. September 2014)

wenn wasser dan richtig und kein hybrid

meine tips
Raijintek Morpheus Passiv - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

oder 
Prolimatech MK-26 Passiv - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

mit jweil 2 stk davon
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 19 dB(A)
siht gut aus ist kühl 
und hast wieder ein freies lüfterfeld im gehäuse (hitzestau vermeinden)

man bedenke ca 40 euro der grakaadapter und dann noch mal die pumpe bei der leistung würde den 240er nehm der liegt auch nochmal bei sagen wir mal 80euro
macht 120 euro


----------



## Dr0etker (13. September 2014)

Sorry aber das beantwortet leider die Fragen nicht.

Wieso Hybrid? Was meinst du? Weil die G10 noch einen Lüfter hat?

Ich habe keine Lust mir eine WaKü selber zu bauen da haben die AiO einfach zu viele Vorteile... Auspacken, draufstecken, fertig. Keine Sauerei bei Hardwaretausch, keine extra Pumpe, kein Ausgleichsbehälter, keine 20 Schläuche. Wirklich schlechter sind sie auch nicht und flüsterleise noch dazu... OC Rekorde will ich auch nicht aufstellen...

Nett gemeint mit den passiv Kühlern + Lüfter aber ich würde gern komplett auf Gehäuse Lüfter verzichten...

Luftstrom: GraKa 1x H110 mit 2 Lüftern von unten rein, CPU 1x H110 mit 2 Lüftern oben wieder raus, mehr nicht.


----------



## Lt.Ford (13. September 2014)

Sollte gehen, da Referenzdesign.
Du brauchst allerdings noch eine Kupferplatte, um den Abstand zwischen Kühler und Chip wegzukriegen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. September 2014)

Was die Temp angehen kann ich dir aber auf jeden Fall dazu raten 

Sehr kühl, leise und wenn der Radiator so verbaut wird das die Luft raus geht wird auch keine Abwärme ins Gehäuse geblasen.


----------



## evilmane666 (1. Oktober 2014)

Habe auch den g10 auf ner r9 290 funktioniert tadellos


----------



## Flexsist (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir die 35€ für ein Stück Blech gespart und selber gebaut.

*R9 270X Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY** *

MfG


----------



## Dr0etker (23. Oktober 2014)

O.o

Die G10 liegt schon hier... Deine Version ist mir dann doch etwas zu russisch , trotzdem Respekt! Hätte ja auch schief gehen können...


----------

